# My first time developing!



## AFarhat

Hi Guys,

Over the weekend I developed my first two rolls of film ever.  And I have to say, it was awesome! I am pretty sure I messed up on the time, because I didn't have a proper thermometer, so I believe I over developed them.  I like how they turned out though, and the fact that I actually made them from the film.  Its really a great feeling, here are a few from the two rolls.

This was also my first time shooting with Ilford Pan F 50, It was tricky, but a lot of fun.



Any tips for developing or suggestions on how to improve my photos are always appreciated.


















Thank for looking!


----------



## tirediron

Nice!  There's something very therapeutic about seeing that strip of plastic come out of the tank!


----------



## AFarhat

tirediron said:


> Nice!  There's something very therapeutic about seeing that strip of plastic come out of the tank!



So true! I don't think its something I'll get tired of.


----------



## limr

Yay! Isn't it exciting to see those images on the film? 

I love Pan F, it's a really lovely film. You did pretty well considering you didn't have a thermometer. The highlights are blown in a couple of places, but otherwise you got a really nice tonal range and smoothness to the images.

But get yourself a thermometer!! Temperature affects developing time and you'll get better results with more precision.


----------



## Fred Berg

I also recently started doing my own developing and know that feeling! That looks like a nice film, perhaps I'll give it a try. You really do need a thermometer, though it doesn't need to be very expensive - mine cost about 4 or 5 euros.


----------



## 480sparky

Welcome to The Analog Club!


----------



## AFarhat

Fred Berg said:


> I also recently started doing my own developing and know that feeling! That looks like a nice film, perhaps I'll give it a try. You really do need a thermometer, though it doesn't need to be very expensive - mine cost about 4 or 5 euros.



Yeah, its a very cool film.  and i'll be getting a thermometer this week. 



480sparky said:


> Welcome to The Analog Club!



Glad to be here. ha


----------



## 480sparky

AFarhat said:


> ....Glad to be here. ha



Good.  Now, about your dues..............


----------



## AFarhat

[/QUOTE]

Good.  Now, about your dues.............. [/QUOTE]

Oh boy... is there a test too??? Im not sure I'm ready for such a commitment.


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> The Analog Club!


  Love that !


To OP, welcome and congratulation on choosing a medium, which requires a lot of art on the top of knowledge. Have a fun on this "discovery ride".


----------



## timor

Good.  Now, about your dues.............. [/QUOTE]

Oh boy... is there a test too??? Im not sure I'm ready for such a commitment.[/QUOTE]
Oh be ready ! Sparky just jumped back into darkroom printing and is pumped up. Which is good. For photography in general. Darkroom printing. It is there, where most of the analog photography magic happens. Consider thinking about that your dues.


----------



## AFarhat

timor said:


> Good.  Now, about your dues..............



Oh boy... is there a test too??? Im not sure I'm ready for such a commitment.[/QUOTE]
Oh be ready ! Sparky just jumped back into darkroom printing and is pumped up. Which is good. For photography in general. Darkroom printing. It is there, where most of the analog photography magic happens. Consider thinking about that your dues. [/QUOTE]



Yeah, I think once I start getting more comfortable with developing, I'm going to start putting together a dark room for printing.  Seeing your negative is awesome, but from what I've seen, its something else when you see your print come together.


----------



## 480sparky

timor said:


> .............Sparky..... is good. For photography...........





timor said:


> .............Sparky..... is good............


----------



## timor

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............Sparky..... is good. For photography...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timor said:
> 
> 
> 
> .............Sparky..... is good............
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Some new video about this... goodness ?


----------

